# Glasweld



## DwightB (Apr 14, 2009)

I need to work on a 40+ year old building where "Glasweld" was spec'd as spandral in a continuous window frame that covered a window slot on a 2 story building. The Glasweld provided an opaque "window" panel in a large aluminum frame at glu-lam arch locations and floor intersections where vision in or out of the building was not needed or desired. Some time since construction, somebody painted trim on gutters, door frames and Glassweld. The paint on that material is peeling off in huge chunks. They are asking me for a recommendation for repaint. What's the best surface prep? Will anything stick to it? Is it really glass? An online spec page called it a "reinforced cement panel", but I'd think paint would have no problem sticking to that. How about sandblasting? That would ruin the adjacent aluminum frame.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

From what the picture looked like obviously the Glassweld or Glasall panels were not properly primed.

I am not an expert in removing failing coatings but I agree that sand blasting may damage adjacent surfaces.

Since you are repainting, scraping and sanding may be the safest way.

I would prime with XIM 400 white suitable for interior and exterior applications. It's a really good high bonding primer, but pricey. You can prime glass with it although the Glassweld panels have an enamelized finish. 

Then you can use any top coat you like.

When I worked for a paint dealer that stocked XIM products I did not have to call their technical assistance but found a # for you to call just to be sure it would work for you. 

XIM Products, Inc.







1169 Bassett Road
Westlake, OH 44145
PH: 440.871.4737


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Get someone to Soda Blast the coating off. The soda will not damage the Aluminum. Look over on Contractortalk.com in the Sandblasting section. There is several guys over there that does Soda Blasting. You might find one of them that is close to your location to help you out.


----------

